# The time is nigh (for me at least).



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Heading down to Cape May Saturday for the week with the in-laws and family. Ready to do some fishing, and hoping things have settled back down a bit since the storms. Fortunately for me even though it's a "family trip" my father-in-law likes to fish almost as much as I do, so I'll have a bunch of time to do that too. We'll probably do at least one day on a head-boat (probably the Porgy IV), the rest of the time trying to find fish between the shore and jetties.

Saw a few reports of a couple stripers (besides the residents) in the area, and the cooler temps will hopefully bring some more in. Just hope it doesn't turn off the fluke too much, even though they are on their way out already. Gonna be fun no matter. If you see a tall guy and a white haired guy with fishin poles looking partially clueless stop by and say hello!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck Captain. Gonna be hittin the Fireman's Convention this weekend so it's gonna be busy. Good luck and may the Fish Gods smile greatly upon you. Sadly I have to work the weekend on night shift. Good luck!!


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Get some.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, gentlemen. I'll post up a few reports if I have some time off the water this week.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be there too, look for the guy with the Southern Fury hat.


----------

